# HELP - CD gravé reconnu comme vierge, donc pas lisible



## prisca22 (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques jours,  je n'arrive plus à lire des CD gravés "maison" sur mon Mac. J'arrive à lire les CD du commerce. 
On m'a passé un CD gravé de travail d'aide aux choristes dans une  chorale, qui fonctionne chez d'autres (j'ai vérifié) mais pas chez moi.  On m'a passé une copie de ce CD, pensant que le disque pouvait avoir un  défaut) qui ne fonctionne pas non plus. Aucun (j'ai essayé 4 ou 5) CD  que j'ai gravé moi-même et qui fonctionnaient auparavant, ne sont  lisibles : le Finder les considère comme vierges.

Aussi, j'arrive à graver. Je viens de procéder à un test. J'ai gravé une  Symphonie de Mozart sur un CD vierge qui a gravé très bien et le CD est  reconnu = je peux le lire sur mon Mac 

Résumé. La plupart des CD gravés "maison" ne sont pas lisibles (sauf exception que je viens de pratiquer). Que faire ?

Je suis sur Mac OS 10.5.8 PPC. Le graveur interne = MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-846

*DERNIÈRES NOUVELLES* (jeudi) 

J'ai acheté un DVD de nettoyage. Après ça, tous les CD sauf 1 sont reconnus, mais le contenu du CD qui m'intéresse est toujours mauvais. La plupart des pistes sont marqués "pas disponibles". Je souligne que ça marche chez d'autres. 

J'avais lancé ce topic dans le mauvais forum il y a 2 jours, et un grand manitou (avec tous mes respects) de ces lieux edd72, pensait que mon lecteur était en train de rendre l'âme. 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? A propos, le CD est gravé en AIFF.


----------



## gmaa (24 Mars 2011)

1- Les CDs gravés sont-ils lus sur d'autres appareils (chaîne, lecteur DVD salon, ...)?

2- Changer de marque pour les CDs change quelque-chose?

3- Les lecteurs ne sont pas immortels... (j'ai donné...)

4- La durée de vie des CD gravés n'est que de quelques années...


----------



## prisca22 (24 Mars 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

1) oui, tout est lisible sur ma chaîne.

2) En effet, j'y ai pensé. J'ai essayé de regraver les CD recalcitrants chez mon fils (sur Snow Leopard), sur 2 CD de marques différentes. Un a été reconnu vierge (alors qu'il était gravé de la veille), l'autre était gravé impeccablement et il a été reconnu. Memorex semble être préféré par rapport à Verbatim. J'ai essayé de passer les pistes sur iTunes, j'ai réussi à récupérer quelques morceaux (avec un bruit de fond inhabituél) mais sur 25 pistes, il y a toujours 8 qui sont impossibles à lire (pas disponibles). J'ai même essayé de les passer sur une clé USB : ça a mouliné à l'infini pour enfin montrer quelques uns des morceaux à Zéro K.
Les CD récalcitrants, un est tout blanc sans marque visible, juste le titre du CD l'autre est tout blanc aussi de marque SKC.

3) Mouais... La situation s'est quand même amélioré avec un nettoyage... 

4) Les CD coupables ont été gravés très récemment en vue d'un concert qu'on va donner le mois de juin. Les autres qui n'avaient pas marché que j'avais gravé moi-même et qui remarchent, ont été gravés ) des dates différentes mais pas plus de 1 an.

Des idées ?


----------



## gmaa (24 Mars 2011)

Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que ce lecteur n'est plus fiable

Un lecteur externe n'est pas ruineux. 
C'est une solution convenable même avec un matériel "ancien".


----------



## prisca22 (24 Mars 2011)

Merci encore. 

Peux-tu recommander un lecteur externe ? N'importe lequel du moment où il est compatible Mac ? Comment ça marche avec iTunes ? Faut-il du soft pour faire le lien ? Mon hub de 4 plots commence à saturer avec 2 DDE, un pour Time Machine, l'autre pour stockage de photos, plus la souris et le clavier etc. Il ne restera qu'un plot pour le lecteur externe.


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2011)

Pas de recommandation particulière...
Mon critère était la même taille que mon Mac-mini...
Il faut bien sûr un port USB mais de côté là pas de souci...
J'utilise des HUBs 7 ports. Important : il faut qu'ils soient alimentés indépendamment.
Pour la charge ce n'est vraiment un problème.
Il ya peut-être des ralentissement mais je doute qu'ils soient sensibles.


----------



## prisca22 (25 Mars 2011)

Bon voilà ce qui me reste à faire. Je pense que tu as raison et que le lecteur n'est plus fiable même si il grave et lit mais avec des saut d'humeur.

Merci en tout cas d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne. 

Je vais marquer ce topic comme résolu.


----------

